# shepton MH show



## doey (May 11, 2008)

whose dennis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-2823.html


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

doey said:


> whose dennis


Why do you ask? He's a member/subscriber here, and also a member of the rally staff, and South Regional Rally Coordinator.

Gerald


----------

